# New to beekeeping in wv



## Jordan (Feb 3, 2013)

I also do treatment free keeping, besides powdering my bees in powder sugar to help them with mites if they need it. I have seven Langsworth hives now, but I'm interested in purchasing a top bar hive as well.


----------



## Justinsteele (Feb 3, 2013)

What types of bees do you have?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Justin!


----------

